# browser; zeilenumbruch erzwingen



## tplanitz (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo html Mitstreitende,

-- Ich erzeuge zur laufzeit eine Tabelle aus zwei verschiedenen Datenbanktabellen und
baue daraus eine html - Seite.

-- Die Texte in den einzelnen Zellen werden bis zu 100 Zeichen lang (Pfade auf Verzeichnisse und Variablen) Achtung keine Lehrzeichen

-- Im Microsoft Internetexplorer werden die Zeilen automatisch umgebrochen wenn man das Browserfenster verkleinert, dafür habe ich diese Zeile Eingeführt: <span style="word-break: break-all; word-wrap: break-word">

-- Bei Mozilla 1.6 und im Firefox (0.9?) geht das leider nicht.

Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei den Browsern einen Zeilenumbruch in den Zeillen in Abhängigkeit der Fenstergröße zu erzwingen.


----------



## xxenon (19. Juni 2004)

Du kannst nicht direkt einen Zeilenumbruch erzwingen, soweit ich weiß, aber du kannst die Inhalte in einen Bereich packen, der skrollt, wenn er zu groß ist.

Wir hatten dazu erst neulich einen Thread, wo du einen guten Lösungsansatz findest:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials160744.html 

HTH
Regards...


----------

